# BIG KINGFISH hits the deck!



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

Here's some highlights from recent kingfish trips, including the biggest kingfish to ever be landed on my boat. That thing was huge! Caught on the Yozuri Crystal Minnow Magnum shallow runner.


----------

